# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  انواع الدقيق التي تعتبر بديل خبز القمح لمن لديهم حساسية

## mohamed73

حساسية القمح هو مرض مزمن يصيب الأمعاء  الدقيقة ، و هو عبارة عن حساسية دائمة ضد مادة الجلوتين الموجودة في الشعير  أو الشوفان أو القمح ، يصيب الإنسان الحامل لهذا النوع من الحساسية  الزوائد المعوية عندما يتناول الأطعمة التي تحمل مادة الجلوتين ، و يسمي  هذا المرض بالعديد من الأسماء مثل السيلياك و الحساسية المعوية للجلوتين و إسهال المناطق الحارة ، يصاب الإنسان بحساسية القمح نتيجة عوامل وراثية أو ضعف الجهاز المناعي .*أعراض حساسية القمح :*
1- الإنفعال الزائد .
2- زيادة الغازات و الإنتفاخ .
3- تأخر النمو و البلوغ .
4- ضعف وهشاشة العظام و تكسرها .
5- الإمساك و الإسهال المزمن.
6- الطفح الجلدي المصاحب للحكة .*الأطعمة التي تحتوي علي الجلوتين :*
1- الخبز .
2- الحبوب .
3- البسكويت الهش .
4- المعكرونة .
5- الكعك المحلى .
6- الكيك و الفطائر .
7- مرق اللحم .
8- الصلصات بمختلف أنواعها .*بدائل خبز القمح :*
1- طحين الأرز الأسمر الكامل غير المقشور ، مغذي و غني بالألياف و المعادن ،  من الأفضل طحن أو شراء كميات صغيرة منه وعدم تخزينه لفترة طويلة ، طعمه  قوي و لذيذ لذلك غالباً يستخدم بفرده .2- طحين الشوفان ( يجب التأكد من عدم خلطه  بالقمح في حقل قبل الجني و الطحن لتضمن نقاءه من الغلوتين ) ، كما أن طحين  الشوفان يمتص السوائل أكثر من أي طحين آخر ، لذلك يجب إضافة نسبة كبيرة من  الماء للتعويض ، و هو بديل جيد جاهز في كثير من وصفات الكيك و الكعك ، طحين الشوفان  يفسد بسرعة لذلك إما يفضل شراء كميات قليلة أو استهلاك الكميات الكبيرة  منه بسرعة ، أو تخزينها في الثلاجة أو طحنها بأداة طحن منزلية .3- طحين الذرة الكامل و يجب التأكد من أن  تكون الذرة طبيعية غير معدلة وراثياً ، أي مثل أنواع الذرة الصفراء البلدية  ذات الحبوب الملونة غير منتظمة التوزع في إناء صغير ، و الموجودة بكميات  قليلة في الساحل السوري ، أو من الذرة الشامية  البيضاء الطبيعية الموجودة أكثر في دمشق وريفها ، يجب توخي الحذر من  استخدام الذرة الصفراء ذات الكوز الطويل و الحبوب الصفراء المتشابهة  المتراصة بإنتظام ، لأن هذا النوع سام من الذرة يسبب السرطان Bt.Corn .و منها أيضاً نوع مشابه لونه أبيض معدل  وراثيا ، هذان النوعان موجودان بكثرة في جميع الدول و بكثرة في المدن  العربية ، يستخدم هذا الطحين لتسميك الشوربات و الوصفات ، و لأن طعمه خفيف  يستخدم مع أشياء آخري تعطي الطعم للوصفة ، ويعمل جيداً عندما يخلط مع أنواع  الطحين الأخرى ،  أحياناً يسمونه نشاء الذرة ، لكن يجب البحث عنه كاملاً  مع القشرة .4- طحين حبوب الدخن الكاملة Millet ، إن  الدخن صنف معروف من عائلة الأعشاب ، و تستخدم بذوره كحنطة في كثير من دول  أفريقيا و آسيا ، مغذي و غني بالكالسيوم ، يستخدم لتكثيف الشوربات و لصنع  رغيف الخبز المسطح و الكعك بالصينية .5- طحين الحمص ، و له طعم قوي مثل المكسرات و لا يستخدم وحده بل يخلط مع أنواع الطحين الأخرى لتحسين القوام ، و إضافة البروتين و المغذيات المفيدة .6- طحين بذور القطيفة أو الأمارانث ، و هو  نبات بري معروف عبر العالم ، يوجد منه عدة أنواع و ألوان و جميعها تؤكل ، و  النبات المطبوخ منه الذي يستخدم بكميات معتدلة غير ضار ، و لكن كثرته ضارة  لأن الأوراق فيها نترات لكنها تزول برمي ماء السلق ، أما البذور فهي جيدة  وصحية و غنية جداً بالبروتين ، لذلك فهي تعتبر إضافات ممتازة للمخبوزات لما  تضيفه من فوائد ، و من أسماء النبات أيضاً سبانخ أفريقي أو صيني أو هندي .7- طحين بذور السورغوم ( ذرة الدجاج ) ، و  هو يشبه الدخن ، يستخدم هذا الطحين لتحضير العصيدة أو رغيف الخبز المسطح  دون نفخ ، و هو سلعة رئيسية مهمة في أفريقيا و الهند ، و يمكن تخزين الطحين  جيداً فترة طويلة في درجات الحرارة العادية .*الأطعمة التي يمكن لمريض حساسية القمح تناولها :* 
1- اللحم الخالص .
2- الفاكهة .
3- الخضروات .
4- الأرز .
5- البطاطا .

----------


## mor_xw

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

